# Chevy power steering pump



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

all.. mine leaks and has a noisy bearing.. (and has failed the MOT)

the old RV is begining to get expensive and because of this I want to try and service my pump..

does anyone have any knowledge of these pumps, can service parts be brought for them..

I realise its a complete longshot. I will try some US firms who do Chevy parts too, but just thought I would try here too.

Pump is on a 1984 Chevy 5.7 - and its a combined brake booster pump too, i.e. has three high pressure pipes not two..

thanks as always
John


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

John,

Not exactly on your doorstep but you could try American Autos up here in Brum, 01213517655, speak to Phil. He's very knowledgable, well he certainly is with our '77 Dodge, and may be able to help. They seem to do mail order (postman may not like it but...).

Si.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Si, will try them. 

really struggling

have contacted about 30 firms in US.. apparently there are millions of types of these saginlaw pumps fitted to various vehicles from 70's to now..

I did get a price of £130 + vat and a delay on delivery, from a place here, who sources somewhere in Atlanta..

seems my pump is very obselete...

Going to see if I can repair it to keep me on the road..


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

yep Nice chap.. seeing what he can find out.. thanks again


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi John is the pump leaking out off the shaft seal? if so you may be able to buy a new one from a local bearing supplier.

I am guessing its a vane type pump, these are fairly easy to strip and service, all they have in them is the rotor which usually has four blades in it, check they slide in the slots and are in good nick, apart from that nothing much to go wrong.

If replacing the seal I would get new bearings as well.

Be very careful when stripping and reassembling that you don't get any dirt in, as this can cause the blades to stick with disastrous consequences.

Olley


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks olley..

it has been holed and repaired by someone (not me) using Chemical metal / araldite - going to try and remove that at lunchtime !

and it just drips every hour a bit of ATF.. it failed MOT on the fact oil was present outside the casing, top be fair chap did say, 'wipe it off next time you come over' 

annoying on this vehicle, as with a couple of weeks without use, there is no fluid or brakes and you have to replenish... at least in an every day car, you would get two weeks use out of the oil lol

John


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi John hope you get it sorted i had a few troubles with our MH and it kind of put me off, it makes you feel sick how much good money you can throw at bad doesnt it.

Have you though about a new van yet?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi John, nasty wonder what caused the original damage? If the case is cast iron we used to use a two pack cast iron filler, once set you could machine it just like cast iron.

Or you could braze it, or get a local engineering firm to do it for you.

Olley


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Rob, I have only had this one 6 mothns.. but you pay your money etc.. a 20 + year old van, imported 12 years ago, is now at the stage when most of the habitation really needs some time or money..

the good thing is I am learning lots, and I know whats good on the van now and what isnt.. they are pretty simple at this age really...

I am quite glad I didnt shell out 19K for a Tiffin Allegro, as much as I liked it.. it wasn't much newer than mine and could have cost a lot more...

So, now with heating, water pressure and hot water having failed, and some relatively minor MOT work, I am only really waiting for the fridge to go 

Heating should be fixed soon, hot water and water pressure fixed by me.. 

costs since I got it are only about £500.. and I must remeber, that had I been a house owner, I would have had to fork out for things anyway - I am just used to a landlord 


J


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Olley.. i have a good welder chap here, I think if I can get the casing apart, and get the old stuff off, an internal and external weld or braze may work... ? 

An AA guy thought someone had holed it by using say, a crowbar to tension pump - in the wrong place.. I dont buy that really...

Maybe the van was driven over the rockies once


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

John this is the best place for you to learn mate i only wish you lived closer so i could help out!!! I am no expert but i love taking things apart to attempt to fix them. My latest triumph was replacing all the pads and disks on my Jeep without braking anything  other than some of my skin on stiff bolts.

£500 not to bad when you think how old it is. How much did you pay for it if you dont mind me asking? Also it is a good learning curve for you and the next van you buy you will be real savy and know what to look for. You will get the feeling of acompishment when you sort it all out


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Rob kind offer 

I payed
gulp..

er

6 for it., but I was desperate as needed somewhere to live :twisted: 

The addition if a vinyl floor Tuesday night has brightened it up no end, and the more I do the more I want to keep and use it for it's proper purpose..

lots of nice indoor carpentry work to do, going to borrow a Frank idea about hinged shelves, dont tell him !


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

How much was the floor in the end? did you DIY or get some one in?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

DIY, £50 from carpet right, not a bad job but will need some edgeing strips to make it nice...

I will get some pics up soon..


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

good for you, small price to pay and easy to clean with the weather being the way it is and no end in site before winter kicks in


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

yeh ... 8O 

just had another quote for the old pump from Phil.. same price really.. comes in at around £200... crazy for what is an old simple peice of kit.. and I am sure I have seen them on US sites for $50-70 .. 

It would be cheaper to grab a flight and go and get one  - brings a whole new meaning to popping to the scrapyard dear...!


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

> I payed
> gulp..
> 
> er
> ...


I feel much better, ours was a little less but, err, what with getting carried away we may have spent a little more than £500  8O



> just had another quote for the old pump from Phil.. same price really.. comes in at around £200...


Ouch!

Guess the complication of the brake connection doesn't help the price, accepting the brake connection has me baffled, never seen such an animal before.

We're on power steering pump issues too, MOT due Octoberish and an occational drop from the bottom seal. Phil recommended this replacment fluid from Lucas in the States that is designed to stop small leaks as a first option. Stuff claims to stop anything minor and help out the internals 'or your money back'!
We'll see.......


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Again Simon, as far as I can workout

the only difference the Brakes make, is that they need a low pressure return brazed into the back of pump, and thats it ..  it all looks pretty low key when you see back of pump...

spend wise, I have some way to go 

buying slatted wood blinds now , probably a mistake


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

JJ You have PM


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Linda.. 

its making more sense now..

the pump and the reservoir are seperate items, as is the pulley.

My res and pully are probably ok (if I can get pulley off) , but the body of the pump isnt.

Pic shows High pressure, and two low pressure inputs

Jj


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi John normally the low pressure or inlet side has the largest bore pipes, this is to stop cavitation, and the smallest are the high pressure.

Olley


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hmm strange Olley..

the two small bore pipes were attached to the other pipework with Jubilees and the large pipe has proper high pressure pipe clamps ...

will look in more detail I think....
J


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

well well..

I just went ahead and did it.. I looked again at this website that seems to have pumps cheap, then entered a chatroom, with an American called Greg, and ordered and payed for it that way  just hope it will fit...

I gave him all the details he asked for... modern technology... wish I had done it earlier in the week now!

hmmmm


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

How much was it then?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

well $90 but I am checking hes got the right part...


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

sounds good to me how much to deliver?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

not sure yet Rob, I need to speak very very nicely to someone


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Johng
The secret of getting the right part is to get hold of the part number. I tried with GMpartsdirect. They do not sell outside the US but you can use them to get hold of the part number.Once you have that there are a few GM or Chevy dealers eager to do business with you. Usually you can make a good deal . What is expensive are the transport cost unfortunately. Nevertheless I had good experience so far.
John.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks John.. I now have a part on its way... on the listing for the company, it looks like it should do trick so fingers crossed..


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Might be a bit late but may serve you later. I have used this website a few times to get the AC Delco part number which most motor factors can use or even cross reference with other manufacturers to find a UK alternative.

Worked a treat when in a hurry I needed a starter motor, which I got in 16 hours, cost £120 and was an exact match.

AC Delco

Geoff


----------

